# Foreigners are security risks!!



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Don't you get sick of this.
"Sorry sir you are a foreigner and deemed a security risk you can not enter or you have to leave!!"
I didn't know little old New Zealand was considered such a threat. Maybe I will pull a frozen leg of lamb and attack or start tossing around some blocks of butter or cheese.

Two weddings I have been in the last 12 months that we have been invited to, I have been asked to leave.

Today I take my childern to their Karate exams, but I'm not allowed to go with them, something to with the Egyptian Karate Federation and its ties with the Military.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wear a niqab next time and you will be fine


Zamalek is empty of traffic tonight although it did take my driver an hour to reach me due to the bridge being at a standstill.

No cars allowed to stop outside Maison Thomas, the Cathedral area is a no go area the church beside me has the road closed when you get to the bottom of it, they let you drive all the way down to find its closed and so you have to reverse all the way back up a street that is chock a block with parked cars so that you can go down the next available street but of of course you have to get past all the road works that are going on too.... Sorry but can Egyptians think out of the box??

But have to say I am please that they seem to be taking the threat of a suicide bomber seriously the plain clothes security officers are swarming all over the place.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Wear a niqab next time and you will be fine
> 
> 
> Zamalek is empty of traffic tonight although it did take my driver an hour to reach me due to the bridge being at a standstill.
> ...


Yes well will be going to church later on and will be parking the car far far away and be wearing flatties, because it will be pitch black and will spend my time stumbling from one pot hole to another and time to cork the red wine other wise they will throw me out but not because I'm a foreigner either. ( no not driving) and will not be using my car after telling the charming plain clothed police man at airport this morning to fk himself


----------

